# Koh Samui Living



## Livingdream

Hi there,

My boyfriend and I are moving to Koh Samui in January 2013 for an extended holiday of a year or 2 to get out of the rat race.

Any advice on best places to live, cost of living, things to consider, things to see, internet strength and past experiences would be gratefully received.

I've been to Thailand before and loved everything about it (apart from how many mosquito bites I got).

Thank you.

Rhiannon


----------



## mcexpatus

Are you still in Samui??

How are you enjoying it??

I'm considering a move there. 

Best,

Mark


----------

